# Eyes



## MoX (May 5, 2003)

Two of my three red-bellies have one eye that looks like it has been covered by a hazy film. I didn't see it before today. I saw a thread that had something to do with the eye, but it didn't sound like the same thing... anyone know what this could be or how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

This can happen im not too sure how it happened but it should heal over time...as long as the eye hasnt come out it should heal. Good luck and welcome to the club!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

im not really sure what causes the cloudy eye. I think that it should heal. Im not sure if some salt and a raised temp would help? Maybe? Im sure some1 here will have t6he answer to your question.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

yes..salt would definitly help out...but not too much remember they are FRESHwater fish.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

A cloudy eye occurs because of poor water conditions, or stress. If you have Aquarium salt it will tell you on the directions how much to add for disease or injury.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes and also ask other ppl for different opinions on how much salt to be used...it may be better then wut the package says...but ur choice...I would ask ppl on this site on how much..


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Sounds like your fish either have ammonia burn or possibly eye cloud. Did you just get the red bellies or have you had them for a while? If you just got them I would guess its ammonia burn but if you had them for a while it might be something else.


----------



## MoX (May 5, 2003)

I've had them since they were tiny. They are all three about 6-7 inches long and stress may not be out of the question. I'll keep a close eye on it for the next few days and maybe put them in the sick tank so I can treat them. Thanks guys.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Did you just do a water change? Sometimes when the PH is off, it causes them to have cloudy eyes. The only other thing I could think of if this is not so, is if they attacked eachother somehow or ran into something that would cause this. But if all of them have it, then it is high probability it is your water. Check your water parameters.


----------



## MoX (May 5, 2003)

Those are pics of one of my P's with the messed up eye.









This is the other side of him. Upon closer inspection, this eye is beginning to do the same thing. I'm gonna change the water and clean the tank again tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

my brother my Ps got the same thing dammit 
i duno how much salt to put in but im getting salt tomoro
i feel relieved im not the only one wit this problem but my Ps which i had in a while is not acting strange at all...
any medication out there??????? Donh???


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

First question ... how big is the tank? Can't answer how much salt without. You can also bump the temp up a few degrees. There are med's out there, but salt and increase in temp will normally cure this in a few days.

The cloudy eye is usually caused by poor water quality. It can also be caused by big change in temp from maybe a water change.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What is your water change schedule like? It looks like the problem is caused by poor water quality, either due to ammonia or a sudden shift in pH. Both problems can be fixed with small, frequent water changes. They eye should clear up as soon as you have your water quality issues under control.


----------



## fish_fanatic (Nov 14, 2003)

tweaked said:


> First question ... how big is the tank? Can't answer how much salt without. You can also bump the temp up a few degrees. There are med's out there, but salt and increase in temp will normally cure this in a few days.
> 
> The cloudy eye is usually caused by poor water quality. It can also be caused by big change in temp from maybe a water change.


 hey tweaked, i just changed the water several days ago. one of my piranhas is getting the eye cloud. do you know how much salt i should put since i have a 60 gallon tank? and the temp. right now is on 80 degrees, should i raise it up to a couple more degrees?


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

I think the majority of my eye issues were results from darting around the tank and injurying themselves.....I removed everything (meaning slate i had in there) and ever since then i havnt had the cloudy thing...


----------

